# Wednesday ram,marlin, ptown and more



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Me and my fatherstarted out around 500am when we loaded up the pinfish and mullet and were met by heavy fog, it took us around 30 mins from sherman cove to get past the inlet, around 600 am the fog started to let up so off we went . We made it to petronis around 830 the seas were 2-4 made a lap around and nothin no blackfin no bait nada, Picked up lines headed to the beer can same did mark a few fish deep around 180ft sent down a tuna bomb and some butterflys nothin nada, off we went same scenerio for the marlin and transocean the water did change from a clean green to a very nice blue between marlin and transocean. Anyways off to the ram first true sign of life we seen all day blackfin all over the place , we were thinking finally maybe we dont have to go to the horn, WRONG we chunked, jigged, live baited,trolled nothin but blackfin we managed 4 small yellows on jigs but not worth keeping. About that time a strong 15mph wind came out east seas got a little snottie so we decieded tohead in to try to salvage the day with some grouper. We managed 9 scamps and 1 yellowedge and 2 ajs in about an 1hour and half. The sun was set it was dark and it was time to lick our wounds. all in all it was a long trip wind stayed out of the SE most of the day around 10mph water temp stayed 69-71 everywhere, and there was scattered weeds like nobodys business. 

TIM , Gene


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We had thought about making the long run ourselves; I'm kinda glad we didn't. Ya'll caught scamp? Are those the first ones you've caught?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Chris you know us we always have a hardtime finding grouper.oke


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Tim & Gene,

We saw your truck and empty trailer at Sherman when we put in. it was still there when we took out, I figured you guys were way far away!

Thanks for the report.

Jim


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

a wise man once said, "You never know unless you go." It wasn't for a lack of trying. Nice job on salvaging things with the grouper.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

still a nice mess of fish for you two


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Were you guys in the Yellowfin? We were on the Shady Lady..we will put a report up later....We lost a white and have 2 yellowfin 30lbs each and a TON of Blackfin...


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report guys. Nice backup haul.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *badazzchef (12/18/2008)*Were you guys in the Yellowfin? We were on the Shady Lady..we will put a report up later....We lost a white and have 2 yellowfin 30lbs each and a TON of Blackfin...[/quote
> 
> It is a 31 contender we were in glad to here you also got out there.


----------

